

Sneak Peek: Visualization on Rescale - gpoort
http://blog.rescale.com/sneak-peek-visualization-on-rescale/

======
mulyantopoort
VNC over SSH is by no means an optimized solution. Depending on the client
ISP, remote desktop is very usable. I tested this on a relatively slow 2Mbit
up, 12Mbit down DSL connection, and basic "monitoring" and post-processing
tasks are very usable.

Applications which require higher frame rates are, on the other hand, unusable
with VNC on a connection like this.

I have tested a RDP connection on the same network which performs marginally
better to VNC over SSH.

We're currently exploring integrating solutions/technologies like DCV to
improve the 3D/frame rate performance of remote desktop.

There are in general 2 performance areas we're looking at: interaction
responsiveness and frame rate/rendering performance. Interaction
responsiveness is not an issue at this point. The frame rate and rendering
performance is something we can and will definitely improve on by integrating
different technologies.

------
jcr
Great write-up, and as always, really impressive. Handling GPU-intensive
visualizations remotely can be really tough. I've dealt with similar in the
EDA space. I realize this is new and in still in beta, but do currently have
any performance characteristics? Is the application latency/responsiveness
tolerable?

